
Kingdom Death: Monster 1.5 Board Game Now 4th Most Funded Kickstarter - overcast
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/poots/kingdom-death-monster-15/
======
overcast
For anyone not familiar, it's a complex role playing board game. Sort of
"light" version of Dungeons and Dragons mixed with Monster Hunter, without the
Dungeon Master requirement, but rather a self-running campaign. Beware,
expensive, but the craftsmanship of the miniatures, card stock, is
exceptional. Has only 5 hours to go.

